# Lets see.........



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Lets see your plow and sander combo!

I'll try and get mine up tomorrow or sunday xysport


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is my stuff.

Plow:
















Spreader:


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is mine...sorry, don't have any pics with both in them...


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

My newest truck


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SGC08;674860 said:


> My newest truck


thats thing is friggin sweet


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

SGC08;674860 said:


> My newest truck


WOOOOOOOOOOW! that is Sweeeet!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet trucks
Humvee27 do the stpbes on the bed rails help?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin set-ups guys! Mark the truck looks great!


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*truck*

Here they are


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

vincent;675371 said:


>


how's the Canyon handle the sport duty plow ?? any nose diving ??


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is my 04 GMC, we don't ride dirty. Vee pro 8000 & 7 1/2 Diamond Plow. Also have an 07 with Vee pro 8000 need to get pictures of it.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Here it is from the front.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

groundbreakers;675397 said:


> how's the Canyon handle the sport duty plow ?? any nose diving ??


All good, doesn't drop at all. Its a poly, that probably helps.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice! Lets keep this thread going.. Pictures should be up tomorrow sometime


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

96 Chevy 3500 Brandon Dump LED's, Smith Stainless Series IV Long Chute, Fisher MM1 8ft Soon to have wings!!



















I want the 8'6'' Western Ultra on this truck BAD!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

ill get mine up here soon


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

vincent;675461 said:


> All good, doesn't drop at all. Its a poly, that probably helps.


My poly plow weighs more than my steel plow.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ultimate plow;675705 said:


> My poly plow weighs more than my steel plow.


Yup!..Polys weigh more than a steel plow!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

02DURAMAX;675706 said:


> Yup!..Polys weigh more than a steel plow!


in boss' case they do, sno-way's polys are lighter.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Well i just got around to taking a few pictures one of the two trucks.. Just got a load of sand/salt for storm tonight.... After the winter i will be adding a new Chevy dump with SS dump, SS sander, and a X- blade.. And then an X-blade or Extreme V for this current truck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Those fisher snowfoils are sweet


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes they are, but i have alot of access roads and needed the extra length so snow wouldn't fly over it.


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

you don't cover them from the weather


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

What the gas cans?


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

ATouchOfGrass....I'm from CT as well I have a 7 1/2 ft Fisher MM and I would like to upgrade to a 8ft if you are ever interested in selling it I saw that you mentioned something about gettting a new plow I love my fisher I just want that extra 1/2 foot so when I angle the plow my tires don't stick out.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ATouchofGrass;678936 said:


> Well i just got around to taking a few pictures one of the two trucks.. Just got a load of sand/salt for storm tonight.... After the winter i will be adding a new Chevy dump with SS dump, SS sander, and a X- blade.. And then an X-blade or Extreme V for this current truck.


How long do you leave that sand in the spreader before you use it?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

cet;680397 said:


> How long do you leave that sand in the spreader before you use it?


The post says he just got it for the storm he will be getting that evening? If i understood it correctly


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd post pics of the "mule" but she's no shiney show truck. No shiney plow just a well well used rusty fisher with a hole forming I just found but hell it still pushes snow. Sander is a newer air-flow tailgate.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea, i usually get it right before the storm so it doesnt sit in there and freeze. But i havent been so lucky this year so far, so i have about a 1/4 of a yard of sand/salt in there for about a week which im furious about. But atleast i keep it dry..


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

ATouchofGrass;679358 said:


> What the gas cans?


the sand and salt mix


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice guys, just got back from plowing.. Went out yesterday around 2:30 and was out till 4am, and then slept for 2 or 3 hours and got back up and went and hit everyone a second time. Now their saying another storm tomorrow!


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey I think I saw you somewhere around Vernon I think it was on a Wensday before the storm last week on I-84. I'm from East Haven I don't know that area to well I was actually pickin up a plow frame for my 02-F-350.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

vincent;675371 said:


>


Tough looking rig. If it works as good as it looks you're laughing.


----------

